# GiK Acoustics = Wow!!



## Meetdtaylor (Oct 20, 2012)

I am a new proud owner of a set of GiK Panels! I must say I didn't know what to expect when I first started researching room treatments back in January, then I found GiK. Their website, and videos were very helpful in educating me on the basics of room treatments along with the personal attention received from BPape. I ended up purchasing four 244 bass traps, six 242 first reflection panels and one Monster bass trap. They arrived as estimated and in great condition. After installing the panels I cannot deny the improvement in my listening room. Music sounds clearer, tighter, bass is articulate and seems to dig deeper. I am extremely impressed with not only the panels but also GiK's personal service. I am very happy with my decision and they look great! :bigsmile::clap::clap:


----------



## Meetdtaylor (Oct 20, 2012)

Here are some quick pictures I took from my phone.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice setup! :T

Completely agree - GIK is top notch and Bryan is incredibly knowledgeable and helpful. So glad to have them here!


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

Awesome room! Good job!


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks very nice.

Question.. How do you decide how many you need and where to place them?


----------



## Meetdtaylor (Oct 20, 2012)

thanks guy's, very nice comments.


----------



## Meetdtaylor (Oct 20, 2012)

tripplej said:


> Looks very nice.
> 
> Question.. How do you decide how many you need and where to place them?


Since this was my first time getting into room treatments I looked at a lot of photo's, videos on GiK and the internet and got a visual idea. I also conducted the first reflections test with a mirror and that's how I ended up with as many as I did. I saw on their website that you can get help with placement and stuff on GiK's website so I sent pictures of my room along with a diagram of what I thought. Bryan called me and made suggestions, Alex sent me a 3-D drawing of my room with the panels and I was good to go. It was a rather pleasant experience. 

I'll post the drawing I made using Havertys room creation tool, being that my ceilings are low Bryan didn't recommend me putting one there as you see in the drawing. I ended up placing it in my office.

Thanks


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I agree 100% on GIK. I have Monster Traps in my HT and they made a huge improvement in my subs' sound. 

If you want to get into acoustic measurements, check out the free REW software available here at HTS. You will need some type of microphone setup. The Radio Shack SPL meter will work, but a much better setup is a calibrated microphone and a computer. With REW you can measure the differences as you add more treatment and/or move them around.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks Meetdtaylor.. 

My "home theater" is actually the game room and I have a staircase going into it.. I was thinking of getting those traps they sell to put near the ceilings. I will have to check it out. But due to height of the ceiling and other decorative items I have in the room, I have to see if I have the space.. Good idea on the drawing. Thanks.

By the way, is Havertys room creation tool free? I assume, I can do a search in google?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words. Glad it's all working well for you.

I would have loved to do something on the ceiling but given some other variables, it just wasn't in the cards in this situation.

Bryan


----------



## Meetdtaylor (Oct 20, 2012)

tripplej said:


> Thanks Meetdtaylor..
> 
> My "home theater" is actually the game room and I have a staircase going into it.. I was thinking of getting those traps they sell to put near the ceilings. I will have to check it out. But due to height of the ceiling and other decorative items I have in the room, I have to see if I have the space.. Good idea on the drawing. Thanks.
> 
> By the way, is Havertys room creation tool free? I assume, I can do a search in google?


Yes the Havertys tool is free. Just google their website finish and export.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Meetdtaylor said:


> Yes the Havertys tool is free. Just google their website finish and export.


Thanks. I did a search and found it! Much appreciate it!


----------



## Antonios (Mar 31, 2013)

Good work Meetdtaylor!

Was just wondering, what type of flooring do you have? Is it absorptive?


----------



## Meetdtaylor (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm not sure, I believe it's regular carpet since it's a rental.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Very nice looking room! Acoustical treatment always makes an amazing difference. Enjoy!


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

That's a good-looking setup. Do I detect 4 subwoofers in that fairly small room?! Sweet. I bet your house goes :hsd: all the time.

Acoustical treatment is something I really need to do. Well, that and a projector and screen. I guess I'll need money for all that . . .


----------



## Meetdtaylor (Oct 20, 2012)

bkeeler10 said:


> That's a good-looking setup. Do I detect 4 subwoofers in that fairly small room?! Sweet. I bet your house goes :hsd: all the time.
> 
> Acoustical treatment is something I really need to do. Well, that and a projector and screen. I guess I'll need money for all that . . .


Yeah it's a great feeling. I've become more of a carpenter by trying to fix all of the vibrations and rattling lol.


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Man I would love to to some Acoustical Treatments. Its just hard to spend money on things that you cant "See" working. Looks good man, congrats on your room. Enjoy it


----------



## paradid (Jul 25, 2012)

I like it when you hear the difference(and it's quite profound).
I'm sure acoustic panels can make a modest system sound real good.
I don't think mines to modest and the improvements are superb.
Very easy to not think about the room,even the above I didn't once mention the room,it was all gear.
The GIK panels transformed my small 12X19 room,it actually sound s as good as one of my audio dealers rooms which is at least 3X the size and its double dry walled.
Experimenting with Q7D's at first reflections now and on movies its like I have another set of speakers doing surround duty,quite involving.
Haven't tried the music end as my cdp is getting a make over.
Had 242's there before which was great(focus)but I do like how the Q7D's open everything up making the room seem alot bigger than it is.


----------



## jdlynch (Oct 24, 2012)

Question- what reflections are you absorbing behind your seating? How did you identify those locations?

David


----------



## Meetdtaylor (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi David, I identified them listening to 7 channel music realized they were double teaming me from behind. My wife and I did the mirror reflection technique and identified the exact location. 

I've noticed now that they have been tamed and sounds even. 

Thanks


----------



## jdlynch (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks. So did you face the rear of your room, while your wife moved the mirror, to identify the reflection points behind your seating?


----------



## paradid (Jul 25, 2012)

for my back wall which is part of a wall as it is 8'wide as the rest is a small hallway.
I put 2 Gik monsters on that wall with RT diffusors(3)stacked on top of 3 Gik T-40s.
Really I have just going by what RT and Gik have been saying.
Seems we can't get enough bass trapping they say.I have all my corners filled with tritraps except the floor wall corners.My wall ceiling corners are filled also.
then first reflections,then back wall.
Had 242 panels at first reflections and then been experimenting with Gik Q7D's at 1st reflections(which I like).
Bass traps,1st reflections,back wall seem to be a foundation or a first step in treating a room.
At least that my understanding,Imagine what might happened If I actually used REW in the room.
If you can't have enough bass traps and you do those and then it seems treating the 1st reflections are important and you do those,what's left.
Bass seems to build up on the back wall,so I did that.For HT I did my ceiling reflections also with 242's.
Since I have a drop ceiling I put in 10" thick safe&sound insulation between the floor joists.
totally satisfied with how my bottom end sounds just as good as that audio room I first mentioned which is 3-4 times bigger than mine.Thought I could never get that sound,but we did and it's terrific.


----------



## Meetdtaylor (Oct 20, 2012)

I had her sit and turn her head and focus the spot where her ears would be as I slowly moved the mirror from front to back and she identified the speakers. I marked their spots and we switched so I was seated and repeated the steps.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

paradid said:


> Seems we can't get enough bass trapping they say.


I agree. I started trapping my 12x20x8 room about 4 years ago. Ended up with 5 GIK Monster Traps plus R30 insulation above the suspended ceiling. I measured at each step along the way, watching the waterfall plots on REW. Each step made a difference, but by far the biggest improvement came from the Monster Traps.

Funny, for years I put up with that room, thinking that traps would not make much difference. My, how wrong I was!!


----------

